# wood grips for Browning nomad



## Multiman

I am looking for a set of wooden target style grips for a Nomad. Right hand shooter.

I am told that the grips for the Challenger will fit also but not sure about this .

Any leads or links ????????????


----------



## magman1

I have some if you're still looking
[email protected]


----------

